# beschleunigte Antwort beim STEAM Support ist es eine Funktion ??? wie ist es Nutzbar



## pod-user (30. März 2011)

beschleunigte Antwort beim STEAM Support ist es eine Funktion ??? wie ist es Nutzbar


Steam Support


--------------------------------------------------
Bitte schreiben Sie uns innerhalb von 7 Tagen, um eine beschleunigte Antwort auf weitere Fragen zu erhalten.
--------------------------------------------------


weiß einer von euch wie ich das machen kann
eventuell einfach drauf antworten reicht das oder ist es irgend ein Sonder Button



NACHTRAG kann CLOSED STEAM war gerade sehr Kulant



MfG pod-user


----------

